# need to replace glass covers



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

damn rhom broke another glass cover on my aquarium. I was sleeping really well and WHAM! oh2: My ass fell out of bed and damn near had a heart attack. I turned the dim lights on, and he was chasing the catfish. He must have tried to get him and missed, shattering a glass cover.

I think I will just replace the glass lids with acrylic lids. I am more afraid of the rhom accidentally getting cut by broken glass.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah defiantly change to acrylic especially if this isnt the first time this has happened!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an older 75, thick glass and no center support so I built a wood canopy for it. Very easy, looks great, and I dont have to worry about anything breaking.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment questions.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

use 1/4" lexan acrylic, it is "shatterproof" or so they say, stuff they us to make hockey glass with


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Ya use some lexan,its good stuff,we use it in our race car for windows,you dont have to go that thick if you dont want to,its very strong.

Will


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn thats crazy! How big is your rhom?


----------

